# Ever kicked someone out of your car?



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

I've read on here about people kicking their riders out but I've never had the guts to do it myself. How many of you have actually done it? I've been so tempted to kick some riders out recently as they are getting more and more disrespectful as fares get cheaper and cheaper. I think I've reached the limit of my tolerance. The next disrespectful passenger is going to regret it. I will not hesitate to throw them out on a motorway or in a tunnel. I feel like once I do it though I'll be deactivated from Uber for good. Is there a way to end a trip early without losing your job?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yep, usually with the threat of 911 ringing on my phone awaiting the next available operator.
Nothing says; "oh, $h!t let's run away from this Uber"
Like hearing the driver; "911, where's your emergency," "Intersection of X&Y, 3 intoxicated males are in my car threatening blah blah blah."

I hope I'll never have to go into physical defense from PAX awaiting the Calvary to arrive.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I've read on here about people kicking their riders out but I've never had the guts to do it myself. How many of you have actually done it? I've been so tempted to kick some riders out recently as they are getting more and more disrespectful as fares get cheaper and cheaper. I think I've reached the limit of my tolerance. The next disrespectful passenger is going to regret it. I will not hesitate to throw them out on a motorway or in a tunnel. I feel like once I do it though I'll be deactivated from Uber for good. Is there a way to end a trip early without losing your job?


Only once,did I pull over,stop the car,and offer to call them another Uber .
They straightened up.
The only rider I ever rated 1.
His friends gave me a tip when they left.
( they were college students,and where I pulled over wasn't a safe area ,no way would I have left them there)


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yep, usually with the threat of 911 ringing on my phone awaiting the next available operator.
> Nothing says; "oh, $h!t let's run away from this Uber"
> Like hearing the driver; "911, where's your emergency," "Intersection of X&Y, 3 intoxicated males are in my car threatening blah blah blah."
> 
> I hope I'll never have to go into physical defense from PAX awaiting the Calvary to arrive.


This makes sense if they are violent but what about if they are being absolute d00shbaggs?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This makes sense if they are violent but what about if they are being absolute d00shbaggs?


I'm pretty good at returning any verbal abuse with experienced rebuttals. If they want 15 minutes of emotional abuse, I'm more than willing to provide the belittling sarcasm service.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Is there a way to end a trip early without losing your job?


Yes, lead poisoning at 1200 ft per second. Only kidding. I've read many many post here in which the driver was afraid to maintain control over their pax. This job is almost being a bouncer on wheels. I've stated this plenty of times. I'm sorry, this profession is not for everyone. Im 6'2, 227# with formal training in defense and it does get a little out of hand sometimes. You HAVE to always set the tone and standards in your vehicle. If you're afraid, then you need to seek employment in a different environment. Drunk pax will take as much advantage as they can. And you can't be afraid of being deactivated by Uber. Wimpy ass Travis will not be there when a drunk pax is threatening you. The glamour commercials on TV about the friendly Uber X pax is about 90% of the time, the other 10% is a crap shoot. Never let your guard down.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

I have never had anyone disrespect me in my car

But I will kick out pax when that day comes


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Never had anything like that. If you have a bad passenger usually the quickest and easiest way to get them out of your car is to take them to their destination. There would have to be a serious safety issue for me to eject someone in the middle of a ride, a lot more than disrespect. 

Probably the most disturbing ride I had was a pax who wanted me to take him to a park, and when I got there it looked like preparation for a gang fight. Didn't say a word, just let him out and got the hell out of there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Q: Ever kicked someone out of your car?
A: Yes.

Q: Is there a way to end a trip early without losing your job?
A: Yes. You look for a so-called "safe place". A gasolene station, Seven-Eleven, Motel, almost anything that is open will do. You pull up, announce that the ride is over and invite the passenger(s) to exit the vehicle. At the same time, you take your telephone into your hand, enter 911 and hold. If the passenger balks, you press *SEND*, when the police answer, you inform them that there is a disorderly passenger in your vehicle and need to have him removed therefrom.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When they are chomping on something as they approach the vehicle, the doors lock, the window goes down.

"You do understand that I am going to have to ask you to close that container and refrain from eating in the car?"

If that user was anything like you describe her, the attitude would have started right there.

***Picks up telephone**** "Ya' know what, Mademoiselle, I am going to let you summon another ride." ***Pushes "CANCEL" button***

It is a corollary to the user who calls you while you are stuck behind bunched METRObusses. That is after you had to go around several blocks because you were past the address and all of the ONE-WAY streets were against you when the ping came in to your telephone. This obnoxo/obnoxa wants to know why you are "taking so long". As you know that it will be an automatic ONE STAR, you cancel.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had a couple of cases where I've thrown people out. If you engage in inappropriate behavior and I ask you to stop, if you continue then the ride is over, first place where there are people. I've also refused to start the trip if I get d-bags with attitude getting in the car.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I wouldn't even dream of continuing a ride if someone started kicking the seats or other behavior I've heard about around here. Surprisingly it hasn't come up yet in 6 months of driving. I think throwing someone out in a tunnel is not realistic, though I would do the shoulder of the highway in extreme circumstances. Anything less and it stands to reason you drop them off at the very first safe and sensible place, with a firm "but seriously, gtfo".


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I've read on here about people kicking their riders out but I've never had the guts to do it myself. How many of you have actually done it? I've been so tempted to kick some riders out recently as they are getting more and more disrespectful as fares get cheaper and cheaper. I think I've reached the limit of my tolerance. The next disrespectful passenger is going to regret it. I will not hesitate to throw them out on a motorway or in a tunnel. I feel like once I do it though I'll be deactivated from Uber for good. Is there a way to end a trip early without losing your job?


I have. It was no biggie. I don't just let them in the car. If it's a bar run I call first and my doors remain locked until they pass stage one vetting which is sober enough and no attitude. Never start a ride until everyone is in and there is no attitude so they can't rate you. No lip, no attitude, no nothing, or out you go. The best defense is a strong offense.

The best advice is to go to a well lit public place to do it. If they refuse, exit car WITH your phone and keys and let them know you are calling the police. Uber DOES require you leave them in a safe place. Report the incident to uber immediately and save your dashcam video for evidence. Be professional in case you need the recording for Uber.

Some drivers don't end the trip and just drive a little away so the pax has to cancel and can't rate you I think. Turn off app so you don't get pinged by them.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Never had anything like that. If you have a bad passenger usually the quickest and easiest way to get them out of your car is to take them to their destination. There would have to be a serious safety issue for me to eject someone in the middle of a ride, a lot more than disrespect.
> 
> Probably the most disturbing ride I had was a pax who wanted me to take him to a park, and when I got there it looked like preparation for a gang fight. Didn't say a word, just let him out and got the hell out of there.


You're just encouraging them to keep being a-holes. Throw them out and move on.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> You're just encouraging them to keep being a-holes. Throw them out and move on.


No. Come on, do you know what the risks are when removing someone from a car? Escalation, people getting hurt, getting arrested. I'm not a cop and don't get paid enough to do behavior modification. So if I'm going to have a riot with passengers on the side of the road it's not going to be over mere words or behavior, something very serious had to have happened.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> No. Come on, do you know what the risks are when removing someone from a car? Escalation, people getting hurt, getting arrested. I'm not a cop and don't get paid enough to do behavior modification. So if I'm going to have a riot with passengers on the side of the road it's not going to be over mere words or behavior, something very serious had to have happened.


The risks? I would never try to remove someone. That's what cops are for. If they refuse to exit you ask again. If they still refuse you take your keys and phone and exit the car, enter the populated building, and call the cops. If they came at me they will get pepper sprayed, but that's not likely if you're calm, professional, and assertive.

It's all about how you go about it. If you're not confident, just tell them you feel like you're going to be sick, apologize, and let them out.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Just last week:

Arrived at pickup, no rider. Turned out he dropped the pin around the corner from his actual house, so I was on the pin but about 100 yards away from him. As soon as he got in the car, he started with the "why didn't you come around the corner to find me?", "Don't you know this neighborhood well enough?" (I know, I know… Should have canceled right then and there.)

A few minutes into the ride, he notices the dash cam. 
P: "Are you recording me?"
me: "only on video, no audio."
P: "I don't see any sign warning me that I'm being recorded."
Me: "you're correct… Pennsylvania law requires you consent only if I record audio, I'm not."
P: "that's not what the law says-you have to have a sign."
Me: "here's a printed copy of the relevant Pennsylvania law. Are you an attorney?"
P: "I don't care what the law says… It's just common f***ing courtesy."

By now, I'm on a limited access highway with no safe place to pull over. Then, I hear the shutter of his camera start clicking.
Me: "if you're going to take my picture, you could at least let me comb my hair first."
P: "no, I'm just taking pictures of your speedometer, so I can call the police when were done to show you're speeding. You know, it's legal to do that in Pennsylvania, and you can't stop me, because there's no audio."

Me: "you know, you are right. Now that we are off Route 30, I will pull into this auto body shop. Maybe they will let you use their phone to call the police. Please exit the vehicle;this ride is over."

Needless to add, no tip.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

With the heat here in Seattle, it's going to happen. I can feel it. Thank god I am close to paying off all my debts that I wanted to. My patience is growing thinner and thinner and I am sick of being disrespected.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Only once, and I didn't start the trip. Pulled up to a $300+/night hotels downtown. There are three guys outside by the valet podeum. I pull up behind a taxi. Taxi leaves, so I pull forward, only about 20 feet or so, to clear the valet stand. Same three guys still talking. Finally, one gets in, asks if I'm his Uber; I ask for a name, it's him. He yells at the others to get in. This was all a timespan of about 3 or 4 minutes from the time I arrived to the last guy getting in.

I ask where they're heading (still haven't started trip - thank goodness), and one of them's like, "oh, we're waiting for two more." I say, "sorry, I can only take four people max." Another one, "we've done it before." "No, sorry. I can only take four." Same first one, "but 'no' is the new 'yes'." "No, I'm cancelling the ride." (I tap the cancel icon.) The one who requested the ride, in a mocking voice, "oooooh, I'm cancelling the ride." They all laugh. I said, "please get out." They did, and as I'm pulling away, one reaches the door handle and swings it open. Now I have to stop across two lanes, but I don't know what came over him but he closed my door again.

E-mailed Uber. Uber says I was actually there only 2 minutes (WTF?), so no fee of any sort for me (we still had the $5 fees in DFW back then).


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

yep and every time I make an outlandish claim to uber ( I lie) so that its their word against mine and nothing ends up happening.

Telling the truth to uber never helps if the other side is willing to lie to hurt your reputation, and cost you money. I am a nice guy, but when someone gives me negative energy, i turn into satan.


The last time I kicked someone out it was a man and his gal pal all drunk trying to give me directions, I got sick of missing turns and having them yell at me so i kicked them out. The man tried to get tough, and luckily I have a super epic loud voice, so I just yelled "GET OUT" with all my might and they stepped out super quick. I just canceled trip, told uber they were too drunk to give me directions and started blaming me for not being able to understand drunkspeak. I got paid for the distance I took them and never heard from them again.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I've read on here about people kicking their riders out but I've never had the guts to do it myself. How many of you have actually done it? I've been so tempted to kick some riders out recently as they are getting more and more disrespectful as fares get cheaper and cheaper. I think I've reached the limit of my tolerance. The next disrespectful passenger is going to regret it. I will not hesitate to throw them out on a motorway or in a tunnel. I feel like once I do it though I'll be deactivated from Uber for good. Is there a way to end a trip early without losing your job?


I have never kicked a Pax out of the car. Recently I began becoming very strict on all of the Uber policies and Uber's code of conduct. So maybe some of these riders will see exactly how is to ride in an Uber. When I first started driving for Uber I was very lenient on a lot of things that would go on during the ride. But not anymore. I really don't believe that these packs are reading Uber's code of conduct nor are they aware of any of Uber's policies. So when they hop in my car and they want to go for their ride I give them the Uber experience. So no, I will always remember to go all of Uber's code of conduct's nor will I break any of Uber's policies. And so if the Pax doesn't like it, I always recommend to them that they are free to request another driver and I will happily pull over and end the ride. And do not for get to please close the door when you exit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> Needless to add, no tip.


You did, of course, assign one star, correct?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Some drivers don't end the trip and just drive a little away so the pax has to cancel and can't rate you I think. Turn off app so you don't get pinged by them.


Yeah this doesn't work. Even if passenger cancels ride they still get to rate you. Any started rides get to be rated regardless of how they cancel.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You did, of course, assign one star, correct?


Of course.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Yeah this doesn't work. Even if passenger cancels ride they still get to rate you. Any started rides get to be rated regardless of how they cancel.


Hmmmm, then maybe it was for the fee.


----------

